

Javascript template engine performance vs language usability - drKarl

Looking for template engines for client-side rendering I found this performance comparative:<p>http://jsperf.com/dom-vs-innerhtml-based-templating/73<p>On my machine<p>doT.js throws 2,741,665 ops/sec<p>haml.js throws 87,281 ops/sec<p>jade.js throws 13,298 ops/sec<p>I like the syntax of haml.js and I love the syntax of jade.js, but I loathe the syntax of doT.js and the others compared there<p>Why is that the performance of doT.js is ORDERS of magnitude faster than that of haml and jade?<p>Could it be possible to make haml and jade at least as performant as doT.js ?<p>I guess it is a matter of optimizing the parser...
======
drKarl
I've found Skim (<https://github.com/jfirebaugh/skim>) which is a version of
Slim designed to have embedded coffescript instead of embedded Ruby, and
compiles to Javascript Templates.

Nice, but I see that it still requires Ruby. I'd like to see a language
agnostic client-side implementation (Well, javascript or coffescript
implementation).

I've used haml-js and it is nice...

